# [ 2014 ] Royal Islander Cancun April 26-May 3



## Watkins Lady (Apr 6, 2014)

2 bedroom, 2 Bath unit 4672. End unit overlooking the ocean and pool.

$700 OBO


----------



## Watkins Lady (Apr 12, 2014)

*Still available -make me an offer *

Still available -make me an offer


----------



## 70mach1428 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Rental*

Hi
Would you rent just sat and sun?

Thanks
Daryl


----------



## Watkins Lady (Apr 14, 2014)

I sent you a private message Daryl.


----------



## 70mach1428 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Rental*

Hi
Would you take 100 a night?

Thanks
Daryl


----------



## Immer (Dec 11, 2022)

Do you still have the Islander for rent.  I'm interested.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 11, 2022)

@Immer This offer was posted in *2014 *and the poster hasn't been here since* 2019*!


----------



## Brokenjeep (Dec 11, 2022)

DeniseM said:


> @Immer This offer was posted in *2014 *and the poster hasn't been here since* 2019*!


Well ya never know!  I am down for the 2022 version any day now!


----------



## mohater (Dec 12, 2022)

... posted by mistake enjoying this one...


----------

